# Free roaming chameleon.



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I was thinking about having a tree in the middle of my room, and let the chameleon live in it. I could have a heat lamp hanging from the ceiling, but i don't want it on at night so i am not sure. Anyone else had experience doing this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

A few years ago there was a comapny selling a wall-less chameleon cage that was essentually a big flower pot with pillars and an overhead compartment for lights and misters. I haven't seen them advertise in a while though.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Whats the most enviromentally tolerant chameleon? Hardiest is probably a better word.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I too have seen this done before. Very successfully to. Give me a while and ill dig up the info!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

yes it can be done as long as the humidity and the temps are correct the cham may never even try to leave the tree be sure to provide it with uv lighting as well i would try it with a veiled chameleon


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

This may be trickier than i thought. I think i will have to setup a glass enclosure and put it onto the tree during the day. Ideally i could solve the humidity problem, but how? Automatic mister?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

No, you don't have to do all that. I found the link on the "chameleon condo". here it is: http://www.chameleoncondo.net/pages/733523/index.htm
It appears the chameleon ca't climb out of the bottom container.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats what i was thinking of doing, but with a real plant. I'm sure i can make something similar to that, without spend $250. What humidity level do they need?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Thats the one I saw!! I saw it at another herpers house a while back. Dig deeper into which species would be best. If im not mistaken there are a couple that dont require the high humidity.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I've only just thought about doing this, i might change my mind, but if i can find the right chameleon i will deffinately. I don't even need to keep the tree alive, i can replace it for £10.
The 'problem' is i am about to get loads of tanks because my lfs is closing (just a garage) and she will sell me the tanks really cheap. I also have spare filters, lights and heat mats so i can have anything i want







. I am thinking about getting some terrapins, a mali uromastyx and a chameleon, and maybe a fish tank setup. But after researching chameleons i have decided to let it free roam. The 'problem' is that i also have 100's of other ideas and its hard to choose. I will post another thread closer to when i will actually get them. (few months yet) I don't want to end up getting something, thn wishing i got something else.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> The 'problem' is that i also have 100's of other ideas and its hard to choose. I will post another thread closer to when i will actually get them. (few months yet) I don't want to end up getting something, thn wishing i got something else.


 Welcome to the addiction.








So many fish and reptiles and so little time.

I want EVERYTHING, but I don't want to spread my free time too thin. You'll never have time to enjoy your animals and it causes fish and reptile keepers to 'burn out'.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Nothing wrong with making sure you know what you want! Keep in mind that chamaleons are quite difficult so make sure you are prepared! 
But I bet it would kick ass!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I've been addicted my whole life. Always looking for something no-one else has. The fact is i won't have much time atall soon, due to me taking up falconry. But i will still have time. Once its trained and hunting it will take up my weekends and any other times i have a few hours spare, and the rest of the time i can handle my reptiles and stuff...i don't socialise much with the outsiders.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I would strongly recomend the Yemen, or Veiled chameleon (_Chameleo_ _calyptratus_) I recomend this species because it is without question the hardiest of them all. They are a desert species in nature so humidity is not as big an issue, and they consume a great deal more vegetation than most other species, so if you use living hibiscus plants and such, they will readily consume leaves and flowers....You still need high quality UV lighting!


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah what he said^^^^


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah i think the veiled chameleon will be best. It will be a while before i'm ready to get one, so i can make sure i have a really good setup ready. I think i will get a big leafy plant (already got one) and have lots of sticks for it to climb on, then a stick leading to another tree. This will be great when finished. I will get a big UV light, and a heat lamp.

Thanks for the help


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

sweet get pics when ur done!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Hmmmm......Sounds like a good idea. I think im gana make my closet a cage for a Chameleon,is that an alright idea with proper accomidations-sorry for the spelling


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Hmmmm......Sounds like a good idea. I think im gana make my closet a cage for a Chameleon,is that an alright idea with proper accomidations-sorry for the spelling


 Should be, you will need alot of lighting though to keep the plants alive, unless you get plastic ones. Even then you will need UV. Just make sure it is very well ventilated and the humidity and temperature are suitable.
(not sure how other pets react to it but also make sure it won't be attacked by cats and dogs-if they can see it







)


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

dont have cats and my dog isnt allowed upstairs unless i let him


----------

